# Outside Printing Services



## sws3d (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi All - I've been trying to figure out how to send photos for printing from Lightroom 4 to an external services (shutterfly, cvs, or anything else!) but can't seem to find any options, neither under the print module or by exporting.  Is there a popular plugin or feature to send photos from Lightroom to external services for printing??


----------



## ukbrown (Dec 25, 2012)

Export your photos in the format the external supplier wants and upload the pictures to them.  There may be some plugins but that will be down to the individual company that you are dealing with.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 26, 2012)

sws3d said:


> Hi All - I've been trying to figure out how to send photos for printing from Lightroom 4 to an external services (shutterfly, cvs, or anything else!) but can't seem to find any options, neither under the print module or by exporting.  Is there a popular plugin or feature to send photos from Lightroom to external services for printing??


Welcome to our forum.   The printing module is for local printing.  Lightroom needs to create a derivative file via the Export or Publish Service. This derivative file merges your original file with any adjustments that you made in LR to create a JPEG, TIFF  or other supported output file. 

There are plugins available from third parties to send your derivative files to websites like Flickr, Facebook, etc. Jeffrey Freidl offers several 
http://regex.info/blog/lightroom-goodies.  However none of these will send images directly to CVS, Shutterfly or any of a host of other Online print services.  You need to make that last step manually after creating your finished JPEG/TIFF as an Export on your  HD.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 26, 2012)

A couple of weeks back, Victoria mentioned a specific plug-in offered by a specific commercial service, but I can't remember what it was. Not a service I was personally familiar with.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi, 

Alloyphoto.com has quite a few Lightroom plug-ins for different print labs including Snapfish, AdoramaPix, CostCo, etc.. 

-louie


----------

